# Earthquake chainsaw - is this worth getting?



## NH_Wood (Mar 31, 2012)

Anyone heard of this? Is it actually made by DR? Seems to go for about $160 new, so thought it might be a cheap backup saw (I've been looking for a backup for when I pinch the bar on the Dolmar, etc.). Thanks!

http://nh.craigslist.org/grd/2894485297.html


----------



## kenskip1 (Mar 31, 2012)

If you go that route and need a part who will service it? Other brands are much better that this made in China brand, Ken


----------



## NH_Wood (Mar 31, 2012)

Yes, figured it might be a junk saw, but thought if it is brand new and I could pick it up for $50, it might be worth it - even if it lasted a few years, I'd be happy for the price. Cheers!


----------



## ethanhudson (Mar 31, 2012)

I understand, I bought a POS Poulan 33cc Wood Shark refurb from VM Innovations for $54.  It runs, but its more trouble than its worth.  I've seen the earthquake saw on sale (46cc I think) for like $95 new from sears.  I think if you spend less than that you'd be getting a good deal; but it is what it is... a throw away.


----------



## nate379 (Apr 1, 2012)

I'd need to buy a cheapy to toss in the Jeep and leave it. The MS290 I have takes up quite a bit of room. Add in camping gear, food, people/dog, it's easy to have it packed floor to ceiling.

Service it?  Other than minor stuff like a plug or pull rope you'd be better off to toss is and buy new if it breaks.


----------



## NH_Wood (Apr 1, 2012)

Okay - I think I'll pass and just keep putting a little cash away for a quality saw - thanks guys. Cheers!


----------



## wkpoor (Apr 1, 2012)

Looking for another saw I would check out AS classifieds. Or Chainsawrepair .com


----------



## NH_Wood (Apr 1, 2012)

I'll give that a shot wkpoor - thanks! Cheers!


----------

